# Adaptec 5085 on FreeBSD 10 - trouble with packages



## recluce (Dec 21, 2013)

I am trying to set up a "new" server with FreeBSD 10 (RC2). The server is equipped with an Adaptec 5085 SAS controller. Adaptec has installer packages (driver, storage manager) available for FreeBSD 8. 

The new "pkg add" command cannot install these packages ("No Manifest found"), they install fine on FreeBSD 9.1 with "pkg_add".

What can I do here? Is there an alternate way to administrate the Adaptec 5085 without the Adaptec drivers?
Is it possible to convert the old packages to the new format?
Or do I need to move back to FreeBSD 9?

(My apologies if I don't know how to format things as expected!)


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 23, 2014)

Greetings,
 I know this post is a bit old now. But as it relates to a very similar issue I'm currently experiencing.
I thought I'd simply post here.
I'm experimenting with 9.2, and pkg() (pkgng()). My problem is an attempt to create a new version of a pkg(). The _only_ reason I can't use the older pkg (package, not pkg() itself), is because of a dependency on Perl5.14 (9.2 installe(s|d) Perl5.16. So, as there isn't anything .14 specific, I simply modified all Perl5.14.4 instances to Perl5.16.3, and re-created the archive (package).
However, issuing `pkg` against the newly created package returns:

```
...
is not a valid package: no manifest found
...
```
I know the +MANIFEST is there, as well as +COMPACT_MANIFEST, and
+MTREE_DIRS.
Can anyone provide any further insight on this?

Thank you, very much for all your time, and consideration.

--Chris


----------



## secretdk (Jul 12, 2015)

Did you guys find a solution for this? I'm having the same problem with my Highpoint Rocketraid software...


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2015)

Old package system packages are not usable any more.  Probably the best you can do is to unpack the old package and install the files manually.  Or maybe the hardware has a native driver now, or is so obsolete it is time to replace it.


----------



## secretdk (Jul 13, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Old package system packages are not usable any more.  Probably the best you can do is to unpack the old package and install the files manually.  Or maybe the hardware has a native driver now, or is so obsolete it is time to replace it.



Is there any easy way for me to install the .tbz manually or to get the old packaging person working on FreeBSD 10?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2015)

Unpacking the old package and manually installing the files might not be too difficult.  There are no other ways, to my knowledge.  It might be possible to write a program that would convert old packages to the new format, but there are so few old packages needed that nobody has done it, as far as I know.


----------

